# japshow final



## lee b (Mar 27, 2011)

is anyone one here going. its the 18th of September (sunday main event) i'll be there so feel free to say hello.
i'll be on the track to so wish me luck :driver:


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll be there for the weekend with 10+ members from my club, only on the track saturday as I maybe to hung over after a night in the hotel to run on the sunday


----------



## lee b (Mar 27, 2011)

we did have a club stand but couldn't get more than 10 people so looks like im just going to park in the normal car park. unless i can sneak in the show nd shine lol


----------



## OllieWestwood (May 29, 2008)

I saw you in s+s love the colour o your Supra, what is it??

Not sure if you saw my car I was in the green 200sx s14a parked at the front of s+s


----------



## lee b (Mar 27, 2011)

OllieWestwood said:


> I saw you in s+s love the colour o your Supra, what is it??
> 
> Not sure if you saw my car I was in the green 200sx s14a parked at the front of s+s


thanks mate yes i remember your car mate very nice.
its bronze but looks gunmetal in most lights. standard colour but its fairly rare.
i managed to get the class b winners trophy with made my day. hope you have a good time.


----------

